# Mesenteric cyst excision



## herrera4 (May 20, 2013)

which code is appropiate for laparoscopic version of 44820-Excision of lesion of mesentery (separate procedure)? Would it be the unlisted 44899-usually unlisted codes state if procedure was done laparoscopically or not

Thank you


----------



## koatsj (May 20, 2013)

I guess you would have to with 44899.


----------

